# Roll-up door as required exit?



## MtnArch (Jun 25, 2013)

First off, this is in California so the 2010 CBC applies.

I have a situation in a shopping center where the LL wants to use a standard metal roll-up door as the only means of egress from a new 1,100sf Maintenance Room (no man-door).  I'm a little hazy on exactly what they would have in the Maintenance Room but my guess is that it would include replacement light bulbs, gardening tools, general hand tools, probably some plywood and gypboard, some 5 gallon buckets of paint, cleaning supplies, etc.  They also have a maintenance ("golf") cart that I don't believe needs to be plugged in.

It appears that to me that this would be an S-1 - would you concur?

I know that on a previous project back in 2000 (metal building - general warehouse) I had this issue come up and the plan checker had given me a code section for why the roll-up couldn't be used.  Unfortunately my job files are not accessible any more.

Can someone point me to a code section that deals with this?  I don't feel comfortable only using the roll-up because of the amount of time and effort that would be required to open it if there were a fire or other emergency, but I want to make sure I have the code on my side when I tell the LL he can't do that.

Thanks!


----------



## mark handler (Jun 25, 2013)

CBC 1008.1.2 Door swing. Egress doors shall be of the pivoted or side-hinged swinging type.

Exceptions:

1. Private garages, office areas, factory and *storage areas with an occupant load of 10 or less.*

Think of a self storage facility


----------



## peach (Jun 25, 2013)

I could buy that, Mark. I believe the exception probably applies.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 25, 2013)

I would buy it........

Glad you are back peach........


----------



## MtnArch (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Mark - I didn't think of going with that exception because I never think of being in a self-storage unit with the door down.

Love this forum!


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2013)

So is this a stand alone space or part of a lease space??

If part of a lease space what is that occupancy type??

Thought we had this discussion recently and people wanted a walk through door


----------



## fatboy (Jun 26, 2013)

Wants and code don't always meet...... It looks like the OL would not warrant a side-hinged door..........


----------



## Msradell (Jun 26, 2013)

I think the answer depends on what kind of maintenance is going to be done in the room.  If it's strictly like discussed in the exception then no problem but if actual work with tools, etc. is going to be done and met sure the exemption applies.  Of course if there is the possibility of welding, soldering, etc. exists it it's a completely different story.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 26, 2013)

MtnArch said:
			
		

> *Love this forum!*


And we are happy to have you here participating and creating discussion


----------



## MtnArch (Jun 26, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> So is this a stand alone space or part of a lease space??


It's a space carved out of an existing tenant space that will separate from the tenant for the exclusive use of the LL.  The only access into the space with be via the exterior (roll-up) door.


----------



## MtnArch (Jun 26, 2013)

Msradell said:
			
		

> I think the answer depends on what kind of maintenance is going to be done in the room.  If it's strictly like discussed in the exception then no problem but if actual work with tools, etc. is going to be done and met sure the exemption applies.  Of course if there is the possibility of welding, soldering, etc. exists it it's a completely different story.


It's something I'll have to verify with the LL - I agree that depending on what they will actually be doing could force the man-door issue again.


----------



## MtnArch (Jun 26, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> And we are happy to have you here participating and creating discussion


Just doin' my job, sir!!


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2013)

MtnArch said:
			
		

> It's a space carved out of an existing tenant space that will separate from the tenant for the exclusive use of the LL.  The only access into the space with be via the exterior (roll-up) door.


Don't like it but can live with it.

""2) Why do some inspectors still insist on doing things their way, regardless of legally adopted codes?""


----------



## steveray (Jun 26, 2013)

I would push them on the OL...but it might work per the exception....I just wouldn't want to be the one to assign a number and then have something happen.....


----------

